# Utah in April, still good?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

i was at the bird in late march last year and it was amazing! everyone that worked there this year said march was the time to come, but they still have good snow in april. once you to go utah everything else is not nearly as good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah for the most part the best place to go spring riding is in utah... the mountains are still sick but the parks dwindle down at the end of march


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

most resorts start to close in early to mid april .. its not due to lack of snow but more to the fact that tourists stop coming and non die hard locals start bringing out the bikes and rock climbing gear. snowbird stays open the longest ( last year till june ) so they are your 100% best bet. Brighton usually closes the first weekend after april 15th but sometimes will goto the end of the month. most resorts keep their park 100% until the last day. some will bulldoze thier pipes a day or two early though.

sometimes you end in thick spring slush and sometimes its a pow day but its almost never ever an icy crappy day for enders.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies.


----------

